# problem with wireless connection



## larrycleve (Sep 18, 2002)

I have an ibook g4 connected wirelessly to a dlink router. Everything was working fine and without changing anything it can't connect to the internet. The wavy lines show a strong signal but the browser and e-mail app say server can't be found. I noticed that in the network section under airport and tcp/ip that the ip address was different from the router's. When renewed it said airport had its own contained ip address and might not be able to connect to the internet. When I tried manually putting in the router's address and rebooting, it said the router's ip address was already in use. Still no internet connection. I've used windows computers for 15 years, had my share of frustrations with them, but was always eventually able to straighten things out. This is my first apple computer, I got it because it's supposed to be easier to use than windows. It has been nothing but a continual pain in the neck and i'll never buy one again. Any ideas on how to get back on the internet?


----------



## marcus77 (May 22, 2002)

Is your router set to DHCP or static IP's? And, is your iBook accepting DHCP if that's what your router is set to?


----------



## carbcycle (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi,

Does the wireless router have WEP encryption enabled? If so have you entered the WEP key into the Mac OS wireless settings?

Most wireless routers have an "Access Control List" which only allows certain wireless devices to connect to it. If this is turned on, you will either need to turn it off or enter the MAC address of your wireless card in your iBook.

Other than that, make sure DHCP is enabled on the router and the iBook is set to get its IP address from DHCP on the wireless card.

You might want to test the connection by plugging into the router with network cable and see if it works that way. That way you can narrow the problem down to the wireless section of the router/iBook.

Hope this helps mate.

CarbCycle


----------



## nbscpu (Feb 14, 2005)

Try the network utility under apps-utilities. I use this utility to first look at the info tab to see what the network connections are and the corrosponding IP addresses are. 
Do you have a valid IP address for the wireless port? 
If you do then go to the ping tab and ping the router. If OK then ping yahoo.com or any site you want. 
I use both platforms and have virtually no problems with the Mac and networking. I use my Mac to troubleshoot windows networks quickly.
I hope this helps.


----------

